# Dome top chest



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 21, 2020)

An old chest from the late 1800s. Labeled pat'd mar 16 1880.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey troutmaster08 that is a great looking chest. I love the pattern on top. How big is it? It could make a great jewelery box. I would fill it with all my antique marbles.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey troutmaster08 that is a great looking chest. I love the pattern on top. How big is it? It could make a great jewelery box. I would fill it with all my antique marbles.


It's pretty large, about 3 feet long.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

That is beautiful!  Bigger than i thought.  I don't have enough marbles or jewlery to fill that one. Super duper find!


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 21, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> An old chest from the late 1800s. Labeled pat'd mar 16 THATS AMAZING


----------

